# Software Build v10.2 2020.4.10.1 439420c5ad26 (2020-02-28)



## fmcotton (Feb 5, 2017)

I just got prompted to install 4.10.1


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I just got update 2020.4.10.1 which is not showing in Teslafi yet. I'll let you know later today what if any changes are included.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> I just got update 2020.4.10.1 which is not showing in Teslafi yet. I'll let you know later today what if any changes are included.[/QUOTE
> TeslaFi is currently showing a few people showing 10.1, hopefully its something good!


----------



## Phillyasian (Sep 19, 2017)

Same here


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> I just got update 2020.4.10.1 which is not showing in Teslafi yet. I'll let you know later today what if any changes are included.


It's on TeslaFi now.

They also have such a small percent of total Tesla owners it's not surprising if there is a delay.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Nomad said:


> They also have such a small percent of total Tesla owners it's not surprising if there is a delay.


They have around 7K users now, significantly more than they used to have. I think the only other comparable sample group is the stats for tesla users, but i have no idea how many users they have.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Nomad said:


> It's on TeslaFi now.
> 
> They also have such a small percent of total Tesla owners it's not surprising if there is a delay.


It showed up 21 hours ago here: https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.4.10.1


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

sduck said:


> They have around 7K users now, significantly more than they used to have. I think the only other comparable sample group is the stats for tesla users, but i have no idea how many users they have.


I thought they were around 10k users now?

Not saying they're bad. And resources are resources. But 10k users against what 500k cars; so 2% reporting the information has to be considered within context.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

I just installed it. Looks like same release notes as 4.1.
Have not had a chance to drive it yet.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

bsunny said:


> I just installed it. Looks like same release notes as 4.1.
> Have not had a chance to drive it yet.


I just read that Teslascope said the same thing. Look's like fine tuning / bug fixes. Makes sense given the low revision number.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Just did a NOA trip on the new update. As stated above, there are no new features listed. My trip went flawlessly but it was doing that before the update. One possible change that I noticed is that stop signs do not say stop now. I seem to recall that they did before. Words painted on the ground are still visible. But stop signs are just the red sign with no "STOP" on them.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> It showed up 21 hours ago here: https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.4.10.1


Thanks for that reference, I'd not seen Teslapedia before. Nice resource!


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Just did a NOA trip on the new update. As stated above, there are no new features listed. My trip went flawlessly but it was doing that before the update. One possible change that I noticed is that stop signs do not say stop now. I seem to recall that they did before. Words painted on the ground are still visible. But stop signs are just the red sign with no "STOP" on them.


I don't have the update yet, but I have never had the word STOP on the signs.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Nomad said:


> I thought they were around 10k users now?
> 
> Not saying they're bad. And resources are resources. But 10k users against what 500k cars; so 2% reporting the information has to be considered within context.


You are correct, I had only model 3 selected. And yes, it's a statistically insignificant percentage of the total users, but still a more significant percentage than any of the other aggregators AFAIK.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Just did a NOA trip on the new update. As stated above, there are no new features listed. My trip went flawlessly but it was doing that before the update. One possible change that I noticed is that stop signs do not say stop now. I seem to recall that they did before. Words painted on the ground are still visible. But stop signs are just the red sign with no "STOP" on them.


Darn I was going to check this on the way back from the office as I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> Just did a NOA trip on the new update. As stated above, there are no new features listed. My trip went flawlessly but it was doing that before the update. One possible change that I noticed is that stop signs do not say stop now. I seem to recall that they did before. Words painted on the ground are still visible. But stop signs are just the red sign with no "STOP" on them.


this is how they have been (pix from prior release)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> this is how they have been (pix from prior release)
> View attachment 32465


that wasn't what I remembered. I had to go out and check. But you are correct. I'm on an older build and what what I have. I must have been remember the sop painted in the street.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Wiper auto mode seems better to me.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

motocoder said:


> Wiper auto mode seems better to me.


This is the new "Safari feels snappier"


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

bsunny said:


> I just installed it. Looks like same release notes as 4.1.
> Have not had a chance to drive it yet.


I still haven't had the chance to do a long drive, but so far in my mostly in-town driving of maybe 10 miles total I do not notice anything different. I have used TACC (as I usually do) but not NOA. Before this update, I had been having frequent "TAKE CONTROL NOW!" and phantom breaking incidents even after I washed winter salt off. With this release so far (limited exposure) I have experienced none. Bad timing for me. Hope to drive it a few hours tomorrow night and will test it out further.
Side note: it seems very weird to be the only one voting (in the official thread) as having installed this release. Am I really???


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

On 4.10.1 last night I drove about 100 miles in dry conditions (so no wiper use to report) on both winding country roads with lots of shadows, and divided highway with traffic and some construction and a complicated exit.

I used TACC for most of the driving on local roads, and mostly NOA on highway. 

I experienced NONE of the phantom breaking or seemingly random “TAKE CONTROL NOW” warnings, or any “bad” behavior. The only thing was that I could not use my voice to set navigation for some reason—it could have been I was in a bad signal location. I also had not done any kind of reboot after the install.)

Before this release (such as 4.1 and earlier,) frequent sudden turning off of AP/NOA plagued me even though I hold tight with both hands at “10 and 2” (which I’ve discussed in another thread but is still my favorite position.) I’m not sure why it turned off so much, but I got so I did not even bother with it after fighting with it so much 
There was NONE of that on this ride, I am happy to say. I really hope that is fixed now!

I had hoped to test NOA out on highway exits which have never given me confidence before because of incorrect lane-keeping or speed or auto-shut off because it got confused. However, I was not able to do a good test this time because of construction right before the exit so I shut it off manually. (I do not have FSD computer (AKA HW3) yet, so no cone visualization to report.)

I see another version (4.11) is now starting to come out. I hope it continues to have these improvements I think I see.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

bsunny said:


> On 4.10.1 last night I drove about 100 miles in dry conditions (so no wiper use to report) on both winding country roads with lots of shadows, and divided highway with traffic and some construction and a complicated exit.
> 
> I used TACC for most of the driving on local roads, and mostly NOA on highway.
> 
> ...


Still on 4.10.1. I did a 20 mile drive with NOA in rain and light fog. This drive started at 6:00 PM so darkness was descending and rain was very light at first. The wipers needed a "nudge" from me to get started. (I recently put Rain-X on my windshield so I wonder if that affected this.) Wipers picked up speed on their own as rain got heavier, but later we're a little over-zealous when rain subsided. I could not figure out how to stop them.

NOA also gave me a warning several times that I had never seen before. (Not sure what release brought this behavior first.)
"Poor Weather Detected/Navigate on Autopilot unavailabile." (No picture since I was driving.) The audible warning was "friendly" (not shrill) as NOA turned off but auto-steering stayed on. This was much better than being kicked out of autopilot altogether. NOA turned on and off again as I drove. It was handled well and the audible and visual cues kept me informed appropriately.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

bsunny said:


> I could not figure out how to stop them.


I think the only way to stop them is just to turn them off. 


bsunny said:


> NOA also gave me a warning several times that I had never seen before. (Not sure what release brought this behavior first.)
> "Poor Weather Detected/Navigate on Autopilot unavailabile." (No picture since I was driving.) The audible warning was "friendly" (not shrill) as NOA turned off but auto-steering stayed on. This was much better than being kicked out of autopilot altogether. NOA turned on and off again as I drove. It was handled well and the audible and visual cues kept me informed appropriately.


This is not new. I know it's been around for at least a year but may have been around since the very beginning of NoA.


----------

